# My GOD is This UGLY!



## 007 (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't know what they were thinking when they designed the front of this thing. Maybe someone was heavily influenced by the movie "Cars". All it needs is two eye balls in the windshield.


----------



## sitarro (Dec 3, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't know what they were thinking when they designed the front of this thing. Maybe someone was heavily influenced by the movie "Cars". All it needs is two eye balls in the windshield.
> 
> 
> Acura Advanc Sedan...



I agree, it looks like someone is trying way to hard to look modern. There isn't a pleasing line on it.


----------



## dilloduck (Dec 3, 2006)

sitarro said:


> I agree, it looks like someone is trying way to hard to look modern. There isn't a pleasing line on it.



It'll make a great pimp mobile !!!


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 3, 2006)

Ugly alright! One other thing I noticed that Ive been seeing a lot of. Whats with the rear wheels being right at the ass end of the car? Imagine the damage to the drive train in a rear end accident. Not to mention the loss of 'crunch factor' (my term) before the offending vehicle enters the passanger compartment.


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 3, 2006)

Pale Rider said:


> I don't know what they were thinking when they designed the front of this thing. Maybe someone was heavily influenced by the movie "Cars". All it needs is two eye balls in the windshield.
> 
> 
> Acura Advanc Sedan...



Perhaps they wanted to make a car that appeals to women or to rich guys who aren't well endowed by Nature and are trying to compensate.... it has a phallic look to it....

I either have a dirty mind or else I'm starting to sound like a psych major....


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 3, 2006)

Me woman. No likey.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (Dec 4, 2006)

I wanna know what the hole in the middle of the hood by the windshield is for.


----------



## 90K (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Ugly alright! One other thing I noticed that Ive been seeing a lot of. Whats with the rear wheels being right at the ass end of the car? Imagine the damage to the drive train in a rear end accident. Not to mention the loss of 'crunch factor' (my term) before the offending vehicle enters the passanger compartment.



_Acura has most likely done a lot of rearend crash test and found the data to be acceptable with regards to risk.  Thus selling models would cover any losses in a rearend crash, and the ability to walk away is another factor.  Most cars now are made on the crumble zone, so this maybe similar.   Another thing is balance of the chassis/frame in relation to the rear tires.  This would improve handling and over steer. And most importantly it is a concept car so it may not ever make it in the world_


----------



## dmp (Dec 4, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> I wanna know what the hole in the middle of the hood by the windshield is for.



To Purge the Nawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwsssssssss.


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 4, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:


> I wanna know what the hole in the middle of the hood by the windshield is for.


wiper fluid thingy perhaps? but then I don't see wipers either. could it be a car with the single wiper like the little rice rockets do, which looks stupid as well?

Really, it looks like a pathetic attempt at a mix of the Pontiac Crossfire and the Cadillac SLR Roadster (or CTS as well, since they are fairly similar).

-insert loud obnoxious buzzer sound- Try again Acura.


----------



## 90K (Dec 4, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:


> wiper fluid thingy perhaps? but then I don't see wipers either. could it be a car with the single wiper like the little rice rockets do, which looks stupid as well?
> 
> Really, it looks like a pathetic attempt at a mix of the Pontiac Crossfire and the Cadillac SLR Roadster (or CTS as well, since they are fairly similar).
> 
> -insert loud obnoxious buzzer sound- Try again Acura.



 Acura is a rice rocket.....


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 4, 2006)

90K said:


> Acura is a rice rocket.....


yeah, i know they are, but the rice rockets I am talking about are the pathetic, obnoxious ones that look like Maaco's paint supply exploded all over them and sound like they have a hole somewhere in the manifold. The single wiper thing is something that the kids that own these rice rockets do for some retarded reason. To put it as a feature on a production vehicle is even more retarded.


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Ugly alright! One other thing I noticed that Ive been seeing a lot of. Whats with the rear wheels being right at the ass end of the car? Imagine the damage to the drive train in a rear end accident. Not to mention the loss of 'crunch factor' (my term) before the offending vehicle enters the passanger compartment.


 good points, but in my experience in being rear-ended (3 times now), the offending vehicle gets WAY more damage. The first one was in my friend's car and her's ended up with just messed up paint and the guy that hit her needed a new bumper and headlights. My car has been rear-ended twice now (both at about 20-25 mph), and both times it sustained less than $1k of damage and drove away to a safe point, yet the both the vehicles that hit me couldn't even move theirs without a tow. The one last Sept, her van wouldn't even start, and the one this past November, the front end was about 5" shorter and leaking both tranny and radiator fluid.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Ugly alright! One other thing I noticed that Ive been seeing a lot of. Whats with the rear wheels being right at the ass end of the car? Imagine the damage to the drive train in a rear end accident. Not to mention the loss of 'crunch factor' (my term) before the offending vehicle enters the passanger compartment.


  The wheel position is for handling. Its not designed to be repaired easily.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 4, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:


> ...The single wiper thing is something that the kids that own these rice rockets do for some retarded reason. To put it as a feature on a production vehicle is even more retarded.


  I think Mercedes has been doing this for quite some time now.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 4, 2006)

glockmail said:


> The wheel position is for handling. *Its not designed to be repaired easily.*



I'm sure that's true and intentionally built into the design. In the end it means more $$$ for the manufacturer in parts etc..not available anywhere else but through them for a few years.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 4, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I think Mercedes has been doing this for quite some time now.



Tis true and one big reason why I'll never own another one. VW is doing the same.

Edit: IMO both have become junk these days.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 4, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> I'm sure that's true and intentionally built into the design. In the end it means more $$$ for the manufacturer in parts etc..not available anywhere else but through them for a few years.



I think that anyone who buys a car like that 1) isn't thinking about repair costs and 2) doesn't care.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 4, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I think that anyone who buys a car like that 1) isn't thinking about repair costs and 2) doesn't care.



Probably true, glock.


----------



## 90K (Dec 5, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:


> yeah, i know they are, but the rice rockets I am talking about are the pathetic, obnoxious ones that look like Maaco's paint supply exploded all over them and sound like they have a hole somewhere in the manifold. The single wiper thing is something that the kids that own these rice rockets do for some retarded reason. To put it as a feature on a production vehicle is even more retarded.



OMG that is classic, Well said....Indeed I agree I lived in Japan 20 years ago and they were into that then, I was young and it was cool.  but I've aged a wee bit and it is now gay IMHO.
Cheers
BTW the one wiper design is european used in the racing circuit, less drag shit like that.


----------



## fuzzykitten99 (Dec 5, 2006)

90K said:


> OMG that is classic, Well said....Indeed I agree I lived in Japan 20 years ago and they were into that then, I was young and it was cool. but I've aged a wee bit and it is now gay IMHO.
> Cheers
> BTW the one wiper design is european used in the racing circuit, less drag shit like that.


and they spend $10+ on a $5k street-legal go-cart (my term) to try to make it fast. Why didn't they just take the $15k and get a REAL car with at least a V6 that is naturally fast? Besides, what does all that stuff do on the freeways for them? Nothing except make them more visible to the cops, so I guess they're not completely useless. I loved how the animators made fun of them in 'Cars'.


----------



## 90K (Dec 5, 2006)

fuzzykitten99 said:


> and they spend $10+ on a $5k street-legal go-cart (my term) to try to make it fast. Why didn't they just take the $15k and get a REAL car with at least a V6 that is naturally fast? Besides, what does all that stuff do on the freeways for them? Nothing except make them more visible to the cops, so I guess they're not completely useless. I loved how the animators made fun of them in 'Cars'.



Well in defense of these dumb ass kids I have to say that "hot rodding" has been as American as Apple pie.  But in our age is it really necessary and safe?  most likely not, it is the dream of most young boy to have a hot buggy.  I agree with just buying a new unmolested ride, but that isn't fun, what gets me is when the rims are worth more than the car. That is a joke!!!! I mean really looking at these rice burners they are cheap to fix up, pretty fast and get better mileage than any V-8 around.  But as I'm older I gotta laugh because I must have been a real eye sore with my 71 Nova with a 402 big block and rusted fenders and partial primered body and loud ass exhaust all jacked up in the air with my rear tires had sidewall fender marks from the tires and fenders touching as I drove.  Yeah I was the sh*t when I was young, silver bullet.  And I don't know how many times I got stopped for having my headers uncapped on a friday or saturday night.  But it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Greg Bernhardt (Jan 16, 2007)

The back and middle looks ok, but the front is terrible.  Did anyone goto the detroit car show?


----------



## William Joyce (Sep 12, 2007)

That thing could be uglier than the Mustang II and the Pontiac Aztec combined.


----------

